# Configurer modem/routeur wifi D-link G604T



## Mat_from_Asia (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon problème du week-end : 2 jours à s'arracher les cheveux !!!

J'ai acheté un modem routeur wifi : D-Link G604T, pour créer un réseau WIFI chez un ami. Pour le moment j'essaie de le faire fonctionner chez moi. Ma config :
- FAI : Free
- i-book G3 avec carte airport

Mon problème est le suivant : je parviens à obtenir une adresse 192.168.1.2 mais ne parviens pas à me connecter sur le net...via mon navigateur. J'utilise l'interface web 192.168.1.1 du routeur pour le configurer mais rien n'y fait : pas de net !

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît m'indiquer la procédure à suivre pour la configuration :
- matériel
- interface web
- ip, dns, ...

Pour finir, l'installation finale de ce routeur sera faite chez mon ami qui est sous wanadoo avec l'interface de connexion associée. Quelle précaution faudra-t-il prendre ?

Merci d'avance.

Mat.


----------



## maousse (25 Juillet 2005)

Mat_from_Asia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un modem routeur wifi : D-Link G604T, pour créer un réseau WIFI chez un ami. Pour le moment j'essaie de le faire fonctionner chez moi. Ma config :
> - FAI : Free
> - i-book G3 avec carte airport
> 
> ...



Tu accèdes à l'interface de configuration du routeur ?

oui.

Chez free, le mode de connexion est en dhcp. Connecte-le à ta freebox, et dans la rubrique "internet", "connexion à internet", "paramètres de connexion", "quelquechose qui ressemble à ça"  , indique seulement "dhcp", ça devrait suffire.

Il faut t'assurer que le routage est actif. Je ne connais pas ce routeur particulier, mais bon, dans sa configuration de base, c'est à priori actif. Configure un nom de réseau (SSID pour ça, en langage technique), pas forcément de cryptage pour ne pas t'embêter pendant les essais.

Sur ton mac, rejoins le réseau sans fil que tu viens de créer (via le menu airport dans la barre de menu, le nom devrait apparaitre). Dans les préférences système > réseau, pour l'interface airport, si tu es réglé en dhcp, ça devrait être bon, le routeur devrait donner une ip à ton mac, et la connexion à internet active.

Ceci est une configuration en dhcp. Tu peux également assigner une adresse fixe à ton mac, 192.168.1.2 par exemple, 192.168.1.1 pour le routeur, 255.255.255.0 pour le sous réseau, et pour les dns, l'adresse de ton routeur également, qui devrait faire relais automatiquement.



Après, en l'installant chez ton ami, la différence est que chez wanadoo, la connexion se fait en pppoe, donc c'est le premier réglage qu'il faut modifier seulement, en choisissant pppoe plutôt que dhcp, et en indiquant les identifiants de connexions idoines transmis par wanadoo à l'inscription. Le réglage de sa machine sera similaire à celui de ton ibook pour les essais. 

Et voilà


----------



## Mat_from_Asia (25 Juillet 2005)

Salut Maousse !

Merci pour tes conseils.

Seulement mon problème vient plus de la partie Modem du DSL-G604T.
J'arrive à obtenir une adresse IP : 192.168.1.2 mais ne parviens pas à surfer sur le net.
Je ne connecte pas le DSL-G604T à la sortie de la freebox puisqu'il est modem routeur wifi. Je branche le RJ11 directement dans son entrée prévue.

Pour résumé :
- DSL-G604T connecté au RJ 11 ADSL (ligne free)
- i-book en ethernet RJ45 sur le DSL-G604T dans un premier temps (on verra en wifi quand ça fonctionnera en filiaire)

Résultat :
- Via Préférences sur mon i-book : j'obtiens une adresse IP 192.168.1.2
Il m'indique que je peux bien accéder à internet via ethernet mais ça ne fonctionne pas

Côté config :
Je passe par l'interface web du routeur : 192.168.1.1
Je configure en DHCP automatique

Merci pour tes autres idées !!!
(Vous aussi le reste de la communauté, j'attends de vous lire)

Mat.


----------



## maousse (25 Juillet 2005)

ah ok, je n'avais pas compris le problème 

Tu es chez free dégroupé, non dégroupé ? Sur un dslam v1 ou v2 si tu es dégroupé ? Ça n'est pas dit que ce modem-routeur soit compatible avec free dégroupé, notamment. Voilà les paramètres précis à appliquer :
http://faq.free.fr/?q=623
Configuration par dhcp si tu es dégroupé, par pppoe avec tes identifiants sinon.

Il n'y aura pas de problème avec wanadoo, par contre, à priori, avec le bon paramétrage en pppoe et les identifiants.


Et ton histoire d'adresse ip, c'est l'adresse ip de ton mac, donc la partie réseau local fonctionne. Une fois la connexion internet établie sur le modem-routeur, celui-ci aura une adresse extérieure du type 82.xxx.xxx.xxx (enfin, probablement chez free, ou quelquechose du genre, enfin sûrement pas une adresse 192.168.xxx.xxx, qui est de toute façon une adresse de réseau local.


----------

